# AMA Rescue Thanks to ALL



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wanted to send out a shout out to all you gals that donated items for the Rescue Raffle AND then bid on the items or bought the raffle tickets at the Specialty.
We didn't have a record year but raised a good amount that will see us a long way to helping more dogs. The totals are not all in from the candy sales, but looks like it will be close to $11,000.
We also wanted to thank those that gave Judy a hand setting up the Raffle. It is a huge job and a lot of just plain work. 
To date so far this year, we are on a record setting amount of dogs rescued and adopted, with 80 so far. It is projected that we will reach and save 200, if the pace keeps going as it is.
So you can see your donations are very appreciated and will be well used.
Many thanks, Edie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just wanted to send out a shout out to all you gals that donated items for the Rescue Raffle AND then bid on the items or bought the raffle tickets at the Specialty.
> We didn't have a record year but raised a good amount that will see us a long way to helping more dogs. The totals are not all in from the candy sales, but looks like it will be close to $11,000.
> We also wanted to thank those that gave Judy a hand setting up the Raffle. It is a huge job and a lot of just plain work.
> To date so far this year, we are on a record setting amount of dogs rescued and adopted, with 80 so far. It is projected that we will reach and save 200, if the pace keeps going as it is.
> ...


 
:aktion033: YAY! $11,000 sounds great!! I usually buy $60 of tickets - but this year I didn't care for or need anything with the raffle box in front of it, so I bought no tickets, and I was a little disappointed. I don't enjoy bidding on things, never have. But I must say I ended up bidding $60 on a $100 gift certificate and won it.:chili: So actually I spent my usual $60 after all:thumbsup:

When I was in Dallas and Atlanta the raffle choices were fabulous!! That was so much fun!

well, that's just my opinion anyway.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I guess that would be my next question. What items do you all like to bid on or buy tickets for?? 
I was going to send in an inquiry later on, but since it was mentioned, maybe you all can let me know.
I do most of the donation requests and if I had items that I could ask for, that you all would like or need, I would do that.
Thanks for any suggestions. Edie


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Honestly Edie, I think I'd rather have a "Chip In" kind of thing rather than winning a raffle prize. Maybe highlight a few pups in great need of surgery or Chip-In assistance? Maybe it's just me, but I'd feel like contributed more that way somehow.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wow great news. let me know who won the tags so we can contact each other for names so I can get them done.
I wish I'd gotten ticket too but so much going on with my father in law's stroke, my mom and the drama by my father... ,just totally forgot.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I wasn't at either of the last two Nationals so had no idea of what the items were for those but it looked like there were a lot of items there. Maybe the quality wasn't up to what it was in the past? I helped Judy set up (as best as I could with a bad leg so it was limited) and saw a lot of things. I bought into the money tree and bought raffle tix but didn't end up with anything. Luck of the draw. I like silent auctions a lot and usually bid on several things that way. For some reason I wasn't at the silent auction near the end when the top bids were written -- my own fault.
I think as for chip ins we tend to do that all year long on SM for AMA and other Maltese rescues so to me that's an ongoing thing. I think it's nice to have soem fun items to possibly win at an event like this. I donated the gift certificate for Crystal's store that Pat won. Figured that way someone could get anything they wanted instead of things they might already have.
I think $11,000 is great in this economy. :chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Fantastic you raised 11,000 and were able to help so many rescues.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I see what Pat is saying and I have to agree. I think too many of the 'bigger ticket' items were part of the silent auction and when mixed in with all the regular rescue raffle items, a lot of the items I wanted to put tickets in for were the silent auction. I am not complaining or trying to criticize in any way, just sharing my opinion. You know me, I loooove the rescue raffle and always buy a ton of tickets but this year I did not buy as many as I have in years past because like Pat, I didn't 'need' many of the items. I am not a maltese collectables type of person, I'm afraid!

I know you can only do as much as people donate (and I slacked there this year also, so my apologies!) But I think bigger ticket items (xpen, grooming supply basket, beds, strollers, etc) in the raffle would make people buy more tickets. I know next year, I will make it a priority to send some of those more desirable items for the rescue raffle to hopefully boost ticket sales. For me, I can ALWAYS use things like beds, grooming products and xpens!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sometimes when I win an item and it's something the shelter really needs. I donate it to my local animal shelter. It's kinda like "paying it forward...
I donate too and if I win something , it's fun... it's win , win for fluffs.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Sometimes when I win an item and it's something the shelter really needs. I donate it to my local animal shelter. It's kinda like "paying it forward...
> I donate too and if I win something , it's fun... it's win , win for fluffs.


 
That's a great idea :wub:.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I see what Pat is saying and I have to agree. I think too many of the 'bigger ticket' items were part of the silent auction and when mixed in with all the regular rescue raffle items, a lot of the items I wanted to put tickets in for were the silent auction. I am not complaining or trying to criticize in any way, just sharing my opinion. You know me, I loooove the rescue raffle and always buy a ton of tickets but this year I did not buy as many as I have in years past because like Pat, I didn't 'need' many of the items. I am not a maltese collectables type of person, I'm afraid!
> 
> I know you can only do as much as people donate (and I slacked there this year also, so my apologies!) But I think bigger ticket items (xpen, grooming supply basket, beds, strollers, etc) in the raffle would make people buy more tickets. I know next year, I will make it a priority to send some of those more desirable items for the rescue raffle to hopefully boost ticket sales. For me, I can ALWAYS use things like beds, grooming products and xpens!



I'm kind with Pat and Stacy on this one. The only thing I wanted was the umbrella. It really rained a lot. I put most of my tickets in a Maltese collectable sugar, creamer set that I won. Cathy really wanted it so I put in tickets for her. I'm at the point where I want to get rid of stuff, not collect it. It now has a place of pride in her house. I can always use some grooming supplies, good,scissors, combs and brushes. I was really hoping for really good dog educational toys. I forgot the name of the brand, but they are ones that are expensive and I'm too cheap to buy.

I doubt that any of us that go to Nationals really need anything, after all we all have "Spoiled Maltese", so it is hard to know what will really be a big draw, but the raffle is a lot fun.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I donated a Sherpa carrier and was kind of upset that no one even bid on it, until the last minute!!! Next year I will also put a note in my donation that it should be in with the raffle....that's so much much more fun!!!! 

It's exciting to buy tickets and hope and dream of winning fun stuff!! And I agree with Reva, maybe I'll donate something like shampoos and grooming products next year!!!! Oh it's gonna be so much fun!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Do we know who won the quilt I donated? It was really cute! I love the salt and pepper creamer and sugar I won. Thanks for the help Reva!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think I will ask everyone next year to specify were they want their donation to be put, Raffle, silent auction etc. That way, I hope everyone will end up happy. I wasn't there this year so couldn't be a part of setting up. This was Judy's first time doing it herself and I know she worked very hard getting it all set up. 
I am so happy to hear that the Salt, pepper, sugar bowl and cream was popular. I donated that and did specify it be in the raffle.
How does that sound to everyone?? 
We do have the wishing well for the cash donations, but seldom get very much. I think everyone really enjoys getting something that is different and what they don't already have. I happen to collect the Maltese salt and pepper shakers, so hoped someone else would want them also.
Please share other ideas with me on what you think could help us.
Thanks, Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cathy, do you have a picture of the Quilt?? I would love to see it. Edie


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

It seemed to me that there were so many smaller items, and not as many large, and that it was a bit overwhelming because of the sheer number of items. I know I missed seeing a number of things, including what was on the silent auction table until that was over. With the live auction, there were more nice items I would have bid on, but again, because of the number of smaller items in that auction, the bidding went on forever, and I was tired and needed to get back to my room.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Jackie, The live auction that was for Rescue , was at the luncheon and I didnt realize they had many items. The auction after the banquet is for the AMA club and not rescue, if that is what you are referring to.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The first day seemed really confusing as the Raffle Items and the Silent Auction Items were mixed together on the same tables. I believe that someone mentioned this as the next day, it was corrected so that the Raffle items were all together and then the silent auction items. I know that several people did comment on the fact that many of the more coveted items were on the Silent Auction and that they were a little disappointed with the items that were chosen for the raffle ticket portion.

I think Dallas' Raffle was very, very, very successful and raised the most money so far and would suggest that AMAR try to model upcoming events after that one. I think that people will buy more tickets for items like Pat and Stacy mentioned.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

It was the wine glasses, right? The wine glasses put it over the top, didn't it? (where's that 'sarcasm font'?)

Seriously, if my hand painted homemade stuff did okay, give me ideas and I will try to paint other stuff too. I have so much fun doing it. I did wine glasses, plastic tumblers, purses, baseball caps and makeup bags. What else? Got a year to work on them.


----------

